
Awesome Node.js: Curated list of delightful Node.js packages - feross
https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome-nodejs
======
chanon
I'd recommend adding webpack (
[https://github.com/webpack/webpack](https://github.com/webpack/webpack) ) to
build tools. It's similar to browserify but has some nice extra features.

~~~
basicallydan
Oh, god. This looks good. Now I have to switch again :(

------
sida
I want to recommend a package that I really love:

[https://github.com/shutterstock/node-common-
errors](https://github.com/shutterstock/node-common-errors)

This is one of the most useful packages that I have come across. It gives you
a range of common types of errors and a error handler that converts each error
type into the appropriate HTTP status code.

This is very convenient (especially for APIs) as it builds readable error
messages and correct status codes with very little work from the programmer.

------
basicallydan
Not a bad list, though like others have said it's very much a keyword search
result. I'd like to add my own Node lib, Interfake. It's a tool for rapid API
prototyping. It's in active development, too :)
[https://github.com/basicallydan/interfake](https://github.com/basicallydan/interfake).

Saves me a lot of time, personally, especially when developing SPAs where the
API isn't finished yet.

~~~
basicallydan
Too late to edit, but: I have noticed the author is and has been merging pull
requests, so I partially retract my statement ;)

~~~
mofle
Author here. It's meant to be a resource for and by the community. Issues/PRs
for additions and removals welcome! :)

The list was initially a text document on my computer as a reference on useful
modules when learning Node, as the discovery on npm was really bad. 2 years
later and the discovery on npm has gotten even worse. This is my try at making
something a bit more coherent. It's obviously biased and I've included some of
my own packages I find useful, but as stated earlier, happy to change things
around.

~~~
basicallydan
Cool! Thanks for replying. Sorry if I seemed a bit harsh at first. I totally
get your reasoning, npm is a pain in the butt for discovery.

------
johnchristopher
I'd recommend adding [http://harpjs.com/](http://harpjs.com/) as well. Static
web server with built-in preprocessing (and it compiles to static content of
course). You can mix jade, md, less, stylus, etc.

~~~
arcatek
I've had great results with
[http://www.metalsmith.io/](http://www.metalsmith.io/). Extremely adaptable.

------
snide
I'll add my own as well. We recently open sourced the entire project under
MIT. Basically if you're looking for a nice Node based CMS that acts like a
static site generator, we're a decent option.

[http://www.webhook.com](http://www.webhook.com)

~~~
xtrumanx
I was curious so I installed it and tried to create a site and it asked me to
login/register. I don't think this fits in well with the rest of the list
since its more of a service than a package.

It would have been great if registration was only necessary when actually
deploying the site.

------
jc123
One I'd recommend [https://github.com/substack/js-
traverse](https://github.com/substack/js-traverse)

Traverse and transform objects by visiting every node on a recursive walk

------
eldude
I recommend adding my async trycatch library with long stack traces:
[https://github.com/CrabDude/trycatch](https://github.com/CrabDude/trycatch).

------
saint-loup
So now even node.js packages can be "delightful"?

~~~
binarymax
Congratulations, you made @horse_js!

[https://twitter.com/horse_js/status/510394421490507776](https://twitter.com/horse_js/status/510394421490507776)

~~~
heinrich5991
What does that mean?

------
igl
I don't think that any effort went into this. It's just a list of the most
popular libs for keyword-x.

~~~
mofle
Not true at all. A lot of effort went into this. It's a carefully picked
curation of the best modules, not the most popular ones. Thanks for this
useful comment though.

~~~
pablovidal85
38 items are self-authored modules, not really a lot of effort.

